# third brake light



## hesty (Apr 11, 2008)

i need to replace the third brake light on a 2007 eos...any help on where to get part and how to change?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: third brake light (hesty)*

Would that not be covered under warranty?


----------



## hesty (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: third brake light (Grinder)*

there is a crack in the plastic therefore it is not covered under warranty. the dealer quoted me a price of $72 just for part plus installation. i found the part for $40 on a vw parts website and would rather do the install myself. wanted too see if anyone had advice on how to install.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: third brake light (hesty)*

I would fight that - I don't see the rear brake light lens as a wear and tear item....even if it was, those items are covered for a year generally - at least here in Canada.
The only way they could deny it is if it was vandalized. But if it cracked because of moisture, etc. I can't see that claim being denied.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: third brake light (hesty)*

*CAUTION:* Do not operate brake pedal during this procedure
1. Remove rear lid trim
2. Disconnect power connector
3. Remove bolts (6 qty)
4. Push right and left catches inward
5. Remove brake light assembly
6. Install new assembly in reverse order; noting the following.
a) Slide the groove located on the high mount brake light into the guide on the rear lid
b) Check for proper fit of gasket
c) Torque bolts to 2.5Nm
To Remove rear lid trim (covers entire inside area of trunk lid)
1) Remove cover from trunk lock
2) Remove bolts (2 qty)
3) Remove securing clips (10 qty) sorry no detail on how these come off
4) Remove trim from lid
5) Install in reverse order, torque bolts to 1.5Nm
*Note:* Check securing clips for damage before installing and replace if necessary.
Hope this helps
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: third brake light (just4fun)*

The removal of the securing clips is detailed in the installation guide for the smarttop Roof module. However I'd order a few spares before starting..


----------



## hesty (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: third brake light (just4fun)*

Thank you for the info Kevin.


----------

